# NB Kühlungskanal



## US_Raph14 (25. Februar 2010)

*NB Kühlungskanal*

Hi!

Und zwar ich wollte mal fragen aus welchem Material ich so einen Kühlungskanal bauen könnte. eines das nicht leitet oder schmilzt^^.

Ich würde das teil so formen das ich vorne einen 120mm und hinten einen 120mm lüfter befestigen könnte da in dem gehäuse von nem kumpel es ziemlich heiß wird. das teil wird dann über die nb verbaut wirklich so ein luftkanal. nach innen wird der immer enger bis er so 1cm breiter is wie der passiv kühler auf der nb.

Frage 1:
hat das schon mal jemand gemacht oder noch nich?

Frage 2: (wie schon oben)
Welches material?

danke
raph


----------



## 0Martin21 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: NB Kühlungskanal*

moin erst mal.


ich kann dir nur zu 2. was sagen, geh in dein Baumarkt um die Ecke und kaufe dir ein Plastiktafel kann 2mm dünn sein mit einem heißen Föhn, besser Heißluftföhn, solltest du das sehr gut beigen können. Plexiglas geht natürlich auch.


Aber warum kaufst du nicht gleich einen anderen NB-Kühler der besser ist? Zudem ist ein 120mm Lüfter einwenig groß, da sollte einer von einem altem CPU-Kühler voll ausreichen, so max. 50mm. Dann noch die Lüfter im Gehäuse besser anordnen das von untern die Luft kommt und dann nach einen Kühler am besten abgesaugt wird. Was hat dein kumpel eigentlich für ein System?? CPU, MB, Kühmer Gehäuse. Würde schon mehr helfen.

Gruß Martin


----------



## US_Raph14 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: NB Kühlungskanal*

Mainboard:	GIGABYTE GA-MA770T-UD3P					
CPU:		AMD Phenom II X4 955 @ 3.6GHz				
CPU-Kühler:	Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B					
Grafikkarte:	XFX HD5770 XXX						
RAM:		OCZ DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1333 Kit Platinum Low-Voltage	
Festplatte:	Seagate ST31000528AS 1 TB				
Netzteil:	be quiet! Straight Power E7 600W

weil er nich so viel geld ausgeben will und da is so was billiger da ich 2 lüfter rumliegen hab


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: NB Kühlungskanal*

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich das richtig verstehe, aber geht es hier um eine einfache Luftkühlung für den Dauereinsatz? Kein extrem-OC, kein DIce, kein LN2 im Spiel? Kein Kompressor, kein Pelztier oder sonst irgend etwas, das einen Bezug zu "extreme" Kühlmethoden hat?




US_Raph14 schrieb:


> Frage 1:
> hat das schon mal jemand gemacht oder noch nich?



Die meisten Leute haben keine so großen Temperaturprobleme mit ihrer NB und nur mit ihrer NB. Fanducts für CPUs gibt es schon eher und nach den entsprechenden Artikeln in der Print gab es mal einen regelrechten Boom von Graka-Fanducts. (ein Thread mit Ausschnitten aus dem Artikel ist im Lukü-Forum versteckt)



> Frage 2: (wie schon oben)
> Welches material?



Für Fanducts ist Sperrholz (ich empfehle das ausm Flugmodellbau, z.B. bei Conrad) erste Wahl, zumindest solange die Formen kantig bleiben und die Optik egal ist. Will man das ganze durchsichtig oder möchte man einzelne Teile biegen (wovon ich abrate, da es sehr schwer wird, das passgenau zu machen), bieten sich die üblichen Plexigasderivate an.


----------



## Mr.Aspire (5. März 2010)

*AW: NB Kühlungskanal*

Ich würde auch zu Sperrholz raten wenn die Optik egal ist. Aber ich denke der Aufwand wird es nicht wert sein und soviel über den Kosten von so nem Lühler wirste nicht sein. 
für 13 Euro zb. bekommst ja schon sowas:
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Cooling - Zubehör - EKL Alpenföhn "Ötzi"

Ich denke das Resultat wird bei weitem besser sein und die Optik leidet auch nicht so stark darunter.


----------

